# Can we talk dogs?



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

My best friend of 13 years had to be put down in May. A pure Australian cattle dog who was an absolute gem with all my livestock. I know he is the exception not the rule with his breed or that in my area its so hard to find one that doesn't have anything else mixed in.
What are your favorite dog breeds for farm life? I will not have a Pyrenees did that and was not a good dog. Killed every chicken she wasn't raised with and made me nervous about kidding season. No pits either I will not own one. Can be big or small but here are my rules.

1. Must not torment or chase my goats.
2. Must not be obsessively stalking my chickens.
3. Must be fairly easy to housebreaking. I let my dogs indoors a lot.
4. Must be loyal/stay on property.

Basically I want something fairly intelligent that doesn't bother my animals and is loyal/good with kids. What breeds does everyone like?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lab or Golden Retrievers are generally the best all around dogs, as a breed. 
With point of your post number 4, it's going to be extremely hard to find anything that will always stay home if left unsupervised, except maybe a Yorkie or something, simply because its legs are too short to carry it very far very fast. 

That being said, with the exception of a puppy who soon grows out of it, none of my Border Collies chase the goats, chickens, cats etc. or leave the property, without met permission, but it requires a ton of training and supervision. It didn't come naturally by a long shot.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I love dogs, and depend on them. That said, there is no dog that is not a predator. The predator instincts are all there and a lot of diligence is required at first.

My favorite dogs, the ones I'm breeding now, are Anatolian Shepherd/Great Pyrenees/Rough Collie crosses.

I wish you luck, and I'm so sorry you've lost your best friend. Whatever you find will have to still be watched and corrected for behaviour you don't want.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thank you for the responses. Yes, I know no dog will be good without training. I am just looking for breeds that have less of a tendency to harass animals. I had "healers" that were supposed to be purebred about 7 years ago. I got them to help my pure cattle dog. No matter how much they were reprimanded for chasing horses and goats they wouldn't stop if I wasn't watching them 24/7. They were over aggressive and bit holes in the legs of a filly we had. I have a completely fenced property but Don't want something with a tendency to be a "runner". My old boy would never ever leave. Even with that gate open. However I have given up on herding breeds at this point I think. Mine was obviously a rare dog. I am looking for a dog with a lower drive to chase and wander.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Great Danes are amazing....


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

So sorry you lost your dog. I know you get that special few that you remember forever.

Oh don't get me started! I love every breed and can't decide which I love the most. Haha

I love my Border Collies. And use them constantly whenever I am outside working. But I agree, I wouldn't recommend the breed unless you have met the parents and know exactly what you are bringing home. Because sometimes they are perfect, and sometimes they are nightmares...I have one of each now haha.

I have a Rottweiler that would chase them some as a puppy. But I put a stop to that, and now use him to herd haha. He has jumped the gate to get a mean buck away from me a few times, always watching my back. Also takes care of chasing off other dogs/predators. But he is 8 years old now and on his last leg too, I am going to have to find another rottie pup soon for him to teach some manners in his last few years.

I grew up with rotties, and fell in love with BCs as a kid. So those two breeds I will never be without. I am a little biased, but I don't think I would ever recommend them as just a round the house farm dog like you are looking for.

I have always wanted to try Burnese Mountain Dogs. They seem really laid back. And I just like big dogs. Haha

I wouldnt do labs or pits, I have seen some amazing ones, but I have seen too many nuts to make me not want one either. Too high prey and play drive on both. I'm not sure about Golden Retrievers, they seem like a better choice than a lab, but you never know.

I would LOVE a Great Dane one day! But but the feed bill must be crazy haha.

I wouldn't recommend any hound breeds if you don't want them to wander. Every one of mine has stayed in the woods trying to find deer or rabbits.

If I had to pick something based on your wants in a dog. I would say Cocker Spaniel. I have had a few in the past. They were great farm dogs. Didn't bother any of my livestock. Just liked following me around to feed. But all that hair was rough, they liked to be outside but would get tangles and burs stuck, so we kept ours shaved short. They didn't wander. Had an "off button", would play if you wanted, and would be a couch potato when it came to coming inside. All very sweet and gentle around animals and small kids. They seem like the most laid back Spaniel Breed.

I think with most breeds it can be a hit or miss. Just make sure to meet the parents, or get a really good idea of the pups personality before you bring them home.


----------



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

I had a cross between an Australian Shepherd and Chow. Best dog I ever had. Raised her from a pup. When I moved to the farm she was about 4 years old. When I added goats and cows, I carried her in right amonst and she got right to business. She had never been trained but when I said sic-kem, bring them in, she would go behind the cows and herd them up
And nip at their heals and slowly walk them into the pen. It was like she was reading my mind. She died in her sleep about mid-evening one day at the age of 15 years old. I haven't got over it yet. She is the Black and Blue in my alvator.
Her name was Domino. If I could fine another I would get her at all cost. Loved that dog.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have had 2 Great Pyrenees and they/were are awesome with all my animals, chickens, Guineas, goats of all ages and sizes, horses, cats and my Malamutes. Neither one ever bothered any of my animals but would run off anything that did not belong on my property including birds of prey. My English Setter was great with the farm animals also.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL GaGoats, One I would NEVER recommend, for any reason whatsoever, is a Cocker!!!!

Such a testimony to, "It isn't the breed, it is the personality of the dog" I'll never get a Cocker ever, ever again!
LOLOL


----------



## 303hunter (Sep 17, 2015)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I have had 2 Great Pyrenees and they/were are awesome with all my animals, chickens, Guineas, goats of all ages and sizes, horses, cats and my Malamutes. Neither one ever bothered any of my animals but would run off anything that did not belong on my property including birds of prey. My English Setter was great with the farm animals also.


I bought a Great Pyrenees pup yesterday to work with my pygmy herd. Gentleman I bought him from(known him a long time)told me he lost $30,000 in livestock in a years time to predators. He bought a pair of Pyrenees and trained them with his goats and cattle. He says he's only lost one animal in the last 5 years.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

That's funny I wouldn't want a cocker either. We had one as a child that was SO hard to potty train. The Pyrenees I bought was a purebred AKC registered female. And she was not a good dog. Chicken killer, would let any old stray dog just walk on the property and was a terrible digger! We re homed her to a pet family. My neighbors had a boxer that used to come over all the time and never bothered anything but I have no idea if that simply him or a breed trait. I love pugs too but have no idea how hard they are to train and he certainly would not fend off stray dogs lol


----------



## 303hunter (Sep 17, 2015)

Esther88 said:


> That's funny I wouldn't want a cocker either. We had one as a child that was SO hard to potty train. The Pyrenees I bought was a purebred AKC registered female. And she was not a good dog. Chicken killer, would let any old stray dog just walk on the property and was a terrible digger! We re homed her to a pet family. My neighbors had a boxer that used to come over all the time and never bothered anything but I have no idea if that simply him or a breed trait. I love pugs too but have no idea how hard they are to train and he certainly would not fend off stray dogs lol


I've got a 10 year old boxer that's been wonderful with my herd. He doesn't see or hear well any more, and I'll let him live his senior years taking it easy. Lost one of my goats to a coyote last week, and that's one reason I got the Pyrenees. Other reason was because I've always wanted one!


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

@mariarose Hahahaha that's hilarious!  Perfect example of when you have a good one, they are great. But when you are even around a bad one...never again hahaha

My Cockers were super smart and sweet. But they did get cataracts and went blind when they started getting a little older. Might have just not had the best breeding. And the hair. Little things like that make me not ever want them again.

I love my BCs. My first one is a dream to be around, does everything. Opens and shuts gates, puts the livestock up, takes them out, brings me stuff, unkinks the water hose for me, begs to be told something to do...But my last BC pup has driven me insane. He likes to ignore everything I say. Lol He is 10 months old now, so I blame it on being a puppy....no joke I had this typed out hours ago, but had to stop to go find the little trouble maker, and he was found rolling in a deer carcass  right after a bath...but if he was the first one I ever had, I would never want a BC again. Glad he wasn't haha.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The chihuahua looks like my Olivia.


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

mariarose said:


> View attachment 124051


Hahahaha


----------



## Mossyrock (Mar 21, 2017)

Well I can tell you with certainty what NOT to get  a wolfdog or a Malinois!



Haha but I wish you luck! It can be such a crapshoot with dogs, even with all the research of a breed/line/breeder, it's hard to know what you're going to end up with. I'm still trying to figure out what my real "farm dog" is going to be, sometime far in the future. We have an old Lab too, she's a sweetheart and totally harmless, but I am so not a Lab person. I love herding dogs. My Malinois is actually pretty safe around my livestock, but she can be a PITA, and as a breed they are complete nutbars.

We had a Bernese Mountain Dog when I was growing up, she was a gem of a dog. The breed is riddled with health problems though, and they tend to be very short-lived (and quite expensive).


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

...


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I may not be much help...but my service is GREAT with my goats, chickens, and when I had rabbits and a horse!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

spidy1 said:


> but my service is


???


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He's a Hairless, Service is possibly his name?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Great name.


----------



## Maureen Harmon (Jul 19, 2017)

My daughter's dog is Pitt/Whippet mix and is a nightmare around the goats and chickens but is super sweet as an indoor dog. My Great Dane/Bull Mastiff mix is amazing with the livestock. He never leaves the yard except tobrun off a coyote. He's like a mother hen with the goats, tries to clean them, sleeps in front of their little house. My Great Dane/Airedale mix can't be off chain or she's streaking down the road like a Greyhound!


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

mariarose said:


> View attachment 124052
> View attachment 124053


Mariarose, do you mind me asking what breeder did you get your Anatolian's from?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I just got two Anatolians. 2 years old and already working. They are friendly dogs but they hate chickens. I don't care cause our chickens are all penned in. But, I just got them yesterday. Max started chasing the goats when I let him loose for the first time today to see his behavior. I don't think he was chasing them all but targeting an oddly colored 10lb mini kid of mine. She's very small and he ran her down and pinned her to the ground but immediately left her when I called him off. I caught him, and tied him to a post and fussed at him and I could tell he knew he did wrong. My first time with lgd's so I'm not sure how to handle it all


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Madgoat said:


> Mariarose, do you mind me asking what breeder did you get your Anatolian's from?


I'm glad to answer, it is very relevant.

Speed and her sister came from a puppy mill in a nearby town. We were told they were ready to go (which to me means weaned and having received some training.) I was working 10-12 hour shifts at the time so my husband went to pick them up. The breeder chose to meet him at a parking lot at an easily reached store rather than have him come to her house. They were tiny, and still had bluish puppy eyes. He got them home and discovered they not only weren't weaned, they had never even drunk out of a bowl. The vet estimated they were maybe 2 weeks old. We had to teach them everything from that point on. Speed is now happy, healthy, very effective. We sold her sister at 1 year old. It was a lot of work.

It kills me that we inadvertently supported that irresponsibility and gave her a lot of money for her dishonesty. I wasn't there to pick up the danger signs, and Gerry wanted to do what he thought I wanted.

So beware if anything seems off. If you want a working dog, get one that has been in a working family.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

LOL, he is a Chinese Crested Hairless, his name is Niko


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, now I'm just flummoxed as to the "service" reference.

To the OP. Buy from a farm that raises what you want exposure to. If you don't, Please be ready to spend lots and lots of time training your new dog. 

Because individually you'll get a great dog, or a mass murderer. I've rehomed mass murderers. It is hard, but I was honest about why I was having to move them on. I've also had to simply shoot them so they would not end up in a potentially abusive home. I've also rehomed, and really regretted doing so. I wish I had just shot one of my dogs, because I know for a fact he is abused and miserable. The man did NOT do what he said he would do. I am still waking up in nightmares about this. 

I may actually end up in prison over me trying to steal my dog back because I know he is being abused.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I've been lucky with my Pyrs, I've now fallen in love with the breed. Sorry you got one that didn't work for you.








I second buying from somewhere with dogs working as you'd want yours to work.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I know everyone has their preference on dogs. As a country boy growing up in Texas, I had dogs of various breeds. Some were goods dogs and some were dumb as dirt. Over the years I have owned hunting dogs for different situations, hounds for **** hunting, pointers for quail hunting and such. Now in my more senior years and having goats and chickens, I was like you and did not know what kind of dog I wanted to have around the farm. I took a chance and bought a German bred German shepherd. I knew that the German breeding was the most often dog used as K-9 dogs and lots of seeing eye dogs. The breeder told me before I purchased the female puppy that the German bred dogs were superior to the American bred dogs. We brought the puppy home and she was really patient. She didn't holler as most puppies do when taken from the home were born. She showed signs of learning at a fast rate. Now 2 years old, she has made a wonderful companion, I call her Shadow and the name tells you why ! She has never bothered the chickens which run loose around the place. She has never made an attempt to bother the goats. She will lick their nose and face if one will allow her. She is so very easily trained it is just unreal. She has a desire to please you and learn your habits really quick and will anticipate your next moves as to where you are going and what you are doing. If you stay in one place working she will just lie down and wait on you to finish what you are doing. It bothers her for my wife and myself to be outside working in 2 different locations, as she wants to be with both of us and therefore she is going back and forth between us to check on us. She is not aggressive to a person however she is very protective to the place and will attack *****, opossums and goes crazy at coyotes. We absolutely love this animal. My wife has never liked dogs but has told me that if something happen to Shadow, we would be going back to the breeder for another puppy. I do believe that raising a puppy with the animals in the best way for you to teach it not to bother those animals. Now the good part is we bred Shadow to another full blood German bred German Shepherd. He is a search and rescue dogs and a family dogs also. Great temperament as Shadow has also, His owner will tell you that he is just like Shadow in all his traits. Smart, alert, protective, patient with people and very easy to train. So we have 5 puppies left out of 8. 3 males and 2 females. They are 7 weeks old Friday,10, Nov.17. I wish you luck in finding the dog of your choice and hope it develops into the animal you want. If you should consider one of these puppies, I do not think you will be disappointed with one. God bless !


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Completely agree on the superior breeding of the German lines. 
My dog also is German bred and is not in anyway even comparable to the American bred Eskimo dogs. 
She is not a show dog, she is the true working variety of German Spitz. 
These dogs were" yard dogs" and were specially bred to protect the children of the household. 
It is very easy to turn that protection mode on to baby animals. She imprints on everything on the farm and knows where they belong. (Including her mole farm).
She checks every animal daily and loves the kid goats in particular. 
When I'm working outside, she very carefully scratches the top off a few mole burrows and spends her time watching them rebuilding. 
She loves everyone in the house but is my particular companion. 
She has a couple quirks, men she doesn't know are not allowed to touch me and DON'T be mean to a small child while she's in the room.


----------



## SixxGoats (Feb 16, 2014)

It sounds like you could use an LGD breed as they are much less likely to Chase your livestock. I chose the Spanish Mastiff after owning a GP, Pyrenean Mastiff and two SM/AS/Maremma crosses because they have all of the traits I was looking for in a guardian. They are, I believe the largest LGD breed by far, and are very capable of handling predators of any size. However, like any breed, you must be willing to keep an appropriate number of dogs for your predator load. They stay with their livestock, and do not challenge fences. My dogs are also laid back enough and attentive enough to allow me to introduce other adult LGDs into their pack. I have done this 3 separate times now, and am always amazed that they will accept a new pack member when I ask, yet will still ferociously guard my fence lines against feral and neighbors dogs. They are also very protective of my two small dogs, and small grandchildren when they visit. They just have really fabulous discernment abilities. While most are not super friendly with visitors, I feel safe bringing them into my pasture, because the dogs are not hyper aggressive, they just keep their distance. Conversely, if a stranger approaches my property, they are confronted by several dogs who stand between 34 and 38" at the shoulder and weigh between 180 and 235 lbs. Like 4 legged predators, the 2 legged variety tend to move on to an easier mark. While their coats are flat and very easy to maintain, my dogs tolerate and actually thrive even in our extreme weather. We experience temperatures that range from -30 with wind and snow in the winter and 110 in the summer. Of course they must have appropriate shelter, and I do utilize kiddie pools to try to keep them out of the stock tanks. Finally, because they are a relatively new and rare breed in this country, indiscreet breeding has not yet progressed to the point of destroying consistency in the breed temperament and behaviors. I did breed 3 litters of 3/4 SM crosses, and they are all doing fabulous jobs for their families. However, it hit me one day that I was breeding crosses for traits that were already present in pure breds. The SM was just a perfect fit for my livestock and family. Good luck in your search! Here's a link to my website

https://spanishmastiffs.net


----------



## Jaeih (Sep 27, 2017)

I have two Australian Shepherds and wouldn't trade them for anything. They're my absolute favorite breed, and very intelligent (and trainable). Not a great breed to have if you want them to leave the livestock alone though. :haha:

I'm actually training mine to know when it's time to herd and when to leave the goats alone. They're smart, so they're picking up on what I want. But... they're still collie-breed herding dogs. That instinct will never go away.

A guardian breed would be a good choice. Or something like a Basset Hound?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bassett Hound, nooo 
They are still a hound, Albeit a hound with many health and personality issues. 
Hounds and chickens don't work at all.


----------



## dldolan (Jan 19, 2017)

I have a 5 year old Australian cattle dog/smooth coated retriever/Spitz x Anatolian and he is a great guardian of the property. My working lines, 2 year old GSD is 90 lbs, and she is really a good-natured girl, and takes her cues from him. She helps move the goats to different pastures, but goats don't like dogs, so it's not always helpful! My chickens are fenced, and both dogs were conditioned to them as pups. The X guy won't kill one unless it flies over, and even then if I am home, he just looks at it and both dogs will "down" patiently until I can go pick it up. (But If I'm not home, then i may have a dead chicken.)
He has been trained to chase deer (rabbits, turkeys) out of the vineyards, but is respectful of the adult female goats, who have horns. However the new baby goats jump around and look like a deer...something to kill. Sigh. I've tried introducing them, and the GSD sniffs and licks the babies, but my X licks his lips, and clearly wants to kill them. Good thing he understands "MINE", so they are safe behind the fence. I'll just have to tie him up when I move them.
All good dogs take training! I read when I was working with them as pups that farm dogs shouldn't be taught silly things, but useful things like back up, forward, leave it, drop it, go around, come through, wait, and a _very_ sticky down/stay in the face of excitement (loose chicken, etc.) When It's rainy, we play mind exercise games using these things as well. Fun for all of us!














. It's too bad i didn't have goats when he was a pup or I could have conditioned him like I did with the chickens when the dogs were pups.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

SixxGoats said:


> I chose the Spanish Mastiff


Your Spanish Mastiffs look much like my Fila Brasileiro. 
I would never recommend a Fila to anyone but the most experienced of dog owners/ trainers.


----------



## SixxGoats (Feb 16, 2014)

Spanish Mastiffs are an LGD breed. Totally different mindset, and much larger and heavier than a Fila. These are the dogs in Spain that my dogs came from and some puppies that I bred here


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I still can see some common ancestry in the two breeds, which makes sense as they are both from Conquistadors war dogs. 
Filas are excellent LGDs, people just don't see that side of them because most of them are put to protection training. 
In my area we have an very large problem with transient Hispanics stealing goats for meat. Believe you me, they don't mess with a herd that is guarded by a Fila lol.


----------



## SixxGoats (Feb 16, 2014)

Have you seen this breed? Another awesome breed. I don't believe there are any in the US. but also a strong resemblance.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cao..._AUIEigB&biw=414&bih=622#imgrc=veabrkcOd4oXzM:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I've heard some whispers that BLM is going to do a study in the Rocky Mts. using four different dog breeds against GP in a wolf study. 
Word is that this is one of the breeds they are going the import.


----------



## GitaBooks (Sep 21, 2015)

Shepherd mixes, Aussie mixes, Border Collie mixes, and Cattle dogs are all REALLY common in shelters and even though their background is often unknown I have met so many that were wonderful with dogs, cats, horses, and kids! They also come well when called and learn quickly. I volunteer at a shelter and so I know how many wonderful dogs that meet these qualifications are there. Please consider checking local shelters, humane societies and pet rescue groups.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

SixxGoats said:


> Have you seen this breed? Another awesome breed. I don't believe there are any in the US. but also a strong resemblance.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cao..._AUIEigB&biw=414&bih=622#imgrc=veabrkcOd4oXzM:


These dogs are Kangal's/Anatolians. In Turkey Pintos are killed as they don't blend in with the landscape as well as the fawn. So it looks like someone has taken the Kangal and use it as a base for their "new" breed. Interesting, wonder why they feel they had to change what in my opinion is an almost perfect breed?


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

I may be biased, but Anatolian all the way. You have to train them on what is ok and not ok to chase, but that comes to them pretty quickly if you have a good relationship with them.

Plus, they are just plain TOUGH. Someone shot our Max (likely a trespassing hunter) in January, right through the paw. The shattered bones were removed, but other than that he had no surgery, and was back guarding by early February. As of May, you wouldn't notice he even had a limp unless you knew what to look for, and he could once again run like a gazelle.

We haven't had coyote #1 since he came face-to-face with one after only being here about a month, either.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

i have 2 labs who never chase anything except the cats and they dont try to hurt them, just chase them, but they still get in trouble. Gator isnt fixed so he runs to the neighbors house, and it doesnt help that he feeds gator table scraps, but Gator always comes back when he is called.Gator likes the goats, but the goats dont like him,LOL!!Lucy has NEVER ran off though. She is very sweet to the goats and she is a wonderful dog.a veesla is a very loyal dog too. i loved mine, but she died a few years ago, she was one of the best dogs i have ever had


----------



## 15WildTurkey (Apr 13, 2015)

My mastiff is terrific with the chickens and goats. She was raised in the city and moved to the country at 8. Hadn’t even seen a chicken. She seems to just have a low prey drive. I really trust her with the birds. She try’s to st away from the goats as they will get a little funky with her. She is dominant with other dogs but not aggressive at all. Terrible guard dog but the best dog I’ve ever had. She’s a pet though and not a worker. My kid puts a goat halter on her and “lunges” her between “pawdicures”. 
I think it’s all in individual personality within a breed that carries the drives you are looking for.


----------



## BC4goats (Jul 15, 2018)

Sorry for your doggy  I understand you wouldn't want a dog who bothering your livestock, so you gave up on herding breeds. I still think Border Collies are the smartest and most loyal dogs, and with proper handling, you can get a great pet, but also help, if you need. Anyway, you can easy teach them NO. My dogs have "playtime"... what means they can do whatever they want, but working, and they respect that... still love the work more.


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

My husband's dog is a Catahoula. Originally the breed was developed as hog hunting dogs. She's average for her breed at 70 lbs, but they can get up to 120 lbs. She was easily house broken. LOVES to hunt. Keeps mice, rats, coyotes and other varmints away. Eats mice, squirls, birds, and raccoons. We did frequently take her to our neighbor's house before we moved who had chickens and we had taught her the command 'leave it' which means leave it alone. Never had a problem with her and the chickens, though I do not know how she would act if we weren't there. I did break her of chasing my cat. She did try to nip at heals at first, ours and everyone else's, but we broke her of that too. She minds extremely well and doesn't run off.

My dog is a Klee Kai mix (small husky breed). We got her while in Louisiana, and the heat was hard on her. I mention her for anyone else reading this thread. We've since moved farther north and she is very much a pack dog, or in this case, a herd dog. She loves and protects our goats and is very personable with them. Hard headed, but supper smart. I take her with me inside the goat pens and even had her 'babysit' a kid for me. She's a great helper.

I've included a picture of the catahoula.


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

forkedpath said:


> I may be biased, but Anatolian all the way. You have to train them on what is ok and not ok to chase, but that comes to them pretty quickly if you have a good relationship with them.
> 
> Plus, they are just plain TOUGH. Someone shot our Max (likely a trespassing hunter) in January, right through the paw. The shattered bones were removed, but other than that he had no surgery, and was back guarding by early February. As of May, you wouldn't notice he even had a limp unless you knew what to look for, and he could once again run like a gazelle.
> 
> ...


Oh and btw, Max kills and eats deer on our land. We've found evidence now of at least 4 he's managed to nab for himself. He completely understands the difference between the wild creatures and the owned.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

wow! I cant believe he took down a deer! That is impressive!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My son got a GSD puppy a couple of months ago and I definitely worry about the goats. She's an indoor dog, and a pet not a dog we allowed him to get with goats in mind at all. She is almost 4 months old, and sees the goats through the fence and has been walked around in their pen and about 5' from but has not been allowed to make any nose to nose contact, yet. The adult does don't like her, but a few of the young 'almost' yearlings are curious about her. 

I had a GSD when I was a teenager years ago, and she was the best dog I've ever known in my life. Funny thing was, I contacted a breeder hoping to get opinions because I had the crazy idea of breeding her at least 1 time and then having her spayed. Well... that person said she had a terrible pedigree for aggression, and said she'd be a bad dog and not to breed her. Well... she definitely proved them wrong in every way. She was amazing, smart, loving, very easy to train and I had her very well trained. She loved kids, she loved the animals she knew belonged there, and would chase off any dogs or other animals she knew didn't belong there. She would lay on the porch when deer grazed in nearby fields. Didn't mess with chickens or turkeys. The cat slept with her. I left her on the farm with my Dad and Step Mom when I moved to the city, and she just became everyone's dog... our whole family loved her, but she was especially my Dad's dog. 

This puppy is a lot different, but just as smart and easy to train. She's been a joy so far. She's definitely more timid and nervous than the one I had, but as she ages she's getting better about it. She will definitely be a watch dog/protective. Now that she will have all of her puppy shots done, we'll start taking her on short trips, and hopefully to the parks, etc. as weather permits to start getting her socialized.


----------



## forkedpath (Mar 3, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> wow! I cant believe he took down a deer! That is impressive!


That's the first jawbone we've gotten back. We've found skin, hooves, leg bones before. You can age them by the teeth, so this one was 2.5 years.


----------

